# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [dsr57] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Lana.Bauer

Salut,


dsr57 intgre les quipes de modration pour la rubrique Windev.

Merci  lui pour venir renforcer et aider les quipes dj en place !

----------


## vermine

Bienvenue.  ::chin::

----------


## zoom61

Bievenue
 ::lahola::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bienvenue dessert57  ::aie::

----------

